# Board size help, getting back into the game KCCO



## TomGfromCanada (Jan 24, 2013)

I found this, not sure how accurate it is.
Snowboard Sizing Guide, Size Calculator


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

You shouldnt need a wide board. 155 is probably what I would suggest for you but its ultimately preference if you like your board a little more playfull or stable.


----------

